# Removing DRM Protection



## Dangy (Sep 13, 2010)

I recently bought some music, and it's DRM protected. How am I supposed to put this music on my Zune if it's protected? Oh, that's right, I can't.

So, is there any way to remove this? I'd like to be able to listen to something I've purchased.


----------



## monkat (Sep 13, 2010)

Don't you just love DRM?


----------



## Dangy (Sep 13, 2010)

It's wonderful.


----------



## monkat (Sep 13, 2010)

Honestly it's the reason why people pirate music, or at least don't buy from iTunes...if they don't have an iPod, anyway.

Another alternative would be buying the music on an SD card that you can just insert into your Zune (not familiar with Zune, so not sure if it has a slot)


----------



## basher11 (Sep 13, 2010)

or finding it on youtube and using a program or website to grab the music


----------



## monkat (Sep 13, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> or finding it on youtube and using a program or website to grab the music



Like I said, piracy. It's a vicious cycle, pirates forced companies to set up security, which actually encouraged pirates.


----------



## Dangy (Sep 13, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Honestly it's the reason why people pirate music, or at least don't buy from iTunes...if they don't have an iPod, anyway.
> 
> Another alternative would be buying the music on an SD card that you can just insert into your Zune (not familiar with Zune, so not sure if it has a slot)
> 
> ...



Quality is too low. -sadface-


----------



## monkat (Sep 13, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> I'm not allowed to pirate music.



Good. Anyway, Amazon mp3 is DRM-free. Jamendo is cool too, but not what you're looking for.


----------



## Hakoda (Sep 13, 2010)

you can google free wma to mp3 converter. It'll basically reencode the audio DRM-free. I've done that with the music I bought off iTunes just because I like MP3 better.


----------



## Dangy (Sep 13, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> you can google free wma to mp3 converter. It'll basically reencode the audio DRM-free. I've done that with the music I bought off iTunes just because I like MP3 better.



Insight on which one to use, so I don't have to sift through a million sites filled with crap-ware? :3


----------



## Talaria (Sep 13, 2010)

Due to customer complaints and lobbying by various organisations the majority of Itunes music is DRM free and has been for the past year or so. Oh and if you have music with DRM I'm afraid there is not much you can do about it unless you want to mess around with recording the audio.


----------



## Hakoda (Sep 13, 2010)

I guess you could try this one.


----------



## Dangy (Sep 14, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Dangy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But I already bought the songs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Paying for songs once isn't cool, let alone twice.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 14, 2010)

Some of the high quality youtube is actually quite good these days- certainly in line with some of the better lossy paid stuff. Ignore the download sites and go manual (something like download helper addon for firefox). Similarly if you do a video search rather than a simple youtube search some of the alternative sites have really good quality (and depending on your chosen genre more variety).

Still if you have it you probably have a license for it
http://sourceforge.net/projects/freeme2/ also http://forum.doom9.org/showthread.php?t=130055&page=12
http://www.videohelp.com/tools/FairUse4WM
I do not really play in the WM world though (thankfully) so I get to avoid all this- the links above are probably just a jumping off point.

Re getting caught- does this extend to file lockers and usenet? Far nicer and easier to grab 10 meg audio files than 350 meg videos most of the time.


----------



## DozerGuy (Sep 21, 2010)

Burn it to CD with Itunes, then rip with Itunes. Thats what I do when I get stuff with DRM from Itunes. Have to waste a CD but CDs are cheap and you have a hard copy incase your HD f#cks up.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Sep 21, 2010)

DozerGuy said:
			
		

> Burn it to CD with Itunes, then rip with Itunes. Thats what I do when I get stuff with DRM from Itunes. Have to waste a CD but CDs are cheap and you have a hard copy incase your HD f#cks up.


Burn it to a virtual drive.


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 21, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Honestly it's the reason why people pirate music, or at least don't buy from iTunes...if they don't have an iPod, anyway.


As far as I know Apple upgraded all tracks on iTunes to iTunes+ last year and made it the standard. This means we have higher quality tracks and no DRM protection. Its still AAC format though but iTunes can make MP3 versions for you.


----------



## dalimartin (Apr 17, 2019)

The only way to play iTunes music on the Pre on Zune is to remove iTunes DRM with the help of tools. You can see the most frequently used tools on Google, including Requiem (only iTunes 10.7 and below), myFairTunes, DRmare. I am using DRmare, which adjusts the output format and audio quality compared to other tools.


----------

